# Neutralleiter mit Maschinenhauptschalter abschalten



## Tommi (18 Oktober 2017)

Liebe Kollegen,

die EN 60204-1 und die VDE 0100-410 sagen, daß bei TN-S Netzen der Neutralleiter
nicht mit getrennt werden muss.

Nun kenne ich Kollegen, die das trotzdem machen, wohlgemerkt, für Maschinen für Deutschland.

Ich rede nicht von kleinen Maschinen, welche mit Schuko-Steckern versorgt werden, sondern
von 3*400V N PE Anschlüssen.

Wie handhabt ihr das bei Euren Anlagen?
Welche Gründe gibt es dafür oder dagegen?
Welche Rahmenbedingungen sind zu beachten,
z.B. nacheilender Neutralleiterkontakt im Hauptschalter?

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2017)

Ich mache das für eine Serienmaschine, um keine Probleme im nahen Ausland zu haben.
Dazu nehme ich einfach eine Vierpoligen Hauptschalter, nichts mit nacheilend, wozu auch?

Wenn ich mal Ehrlich bin, finde ich es sogar für Deutschland gut, weil so ein Neutralleiter
immer auch ein wenig Spannung führen könnte.


----------



## Tommi (18 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

danke für die Antwort.



> nichts mit nacheilend, wozu auch?


...vielleicht deswegen, wenn der N zuerst öffnet, nicht für einen Sekundenbruchteil eine
Überspannung entsteht und das bei jedem Ein- und Ausschalten...
Oder stellen die Hauptschalter sicher, daß das nicht passiert?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Oktober 2017)

Die Hauptschalter werden das Erzeugen eines "künstlichen Sternpunktes" sicherlich nicht verhindern - außer mit den genannten nacheilenden Kontakten. 
Man bekommt aber auch kein Problem wenn es im Schaltschrank außer der Beleuchtung und der Steckdose keine weiteren einphasigen Verbraucher gibt (oder die an der gleichen Phase hängen).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> danke für die Antwort.
> 
> ...



Eine Überspannung könntest du doch erhalten wenn du Dreiphasig Induktive Lasten schaltest, zb. Trafo.
Meinst du wirklich das da etwas zu schaden kommt?


----------



## Tommi (18 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Eine Überspannung könntest du doch erhalten wenn du Dreiphasig Induktive Lasten schaltest, zb. Trafo.
> Meinst du wirklich das da etwas zu schaden kommt?



Hallo Helmut,

wie Ralf schon schreibt, eine Überspannung (>230V) bekommst Du, wenn 2 Verbraucher an zwei
verschiedenen Phasen und N hängen, der N wird abgeschaltet, die dann über den zwei
Verbrauchern liegenden 400V teilen sich im Verhältnis der Widerstände auf, und der mit dem
größeren Widerstand bekommt evtl. eine Überspannung.
Wenn das bei jedem Ein- und/oder Ausschalten für ein paar ms der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht, wie 
ein empfindlicher Verbraucher auf Dauer reagiert. 
Wie gesagt, ich habe keine praktische Erfahrung mit 4poligen Hauptschaltern, deshalb dieses Thema.

Ich höre aber bei Dir raus, daß Du solche Probleme nicht hast.


----------



## Fabpicard (18 Oktober 2017)

Ist es nicht einfacher, wenn man die Maschine nur mit 3 Phasen und PE versorgt? Dann reicht der 3-Polige Hauptschalter und wenn 230V Verbraucher packt man diese auf einen Steuertrafo...

4-Polig den N mit weg schalten kenne ich eher von Unterverteilungen/Schaltschränken welche auch über eine Noteinspeisung verfügen...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Tommi (19 Oktober 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Ist es nicht einfacher, wenn man die Maschine nur mit 3 Phasen und PE versorgt? Dann reicht der 3-Polige Hauptschalter und wenn 230V Verbraucher packt man diese auf einen Steuertrafo...
> 
> 4-Polig den N mit weg schalten kenne ich eher von Unterverteilungen/Schaltschränken welche auch über eine Noteinspeisung verfügen...
> 
> MfG Fabsi



die Variante finde ich auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Oktober 2017)

das würde ich auch so machen, wenn es keinen N gäbe (verfügbar wäre) ... ansonsten sehe ich es so, dass da die Relation Steuertrafo vs. 4pol. Hauptschalter nicht so recht passt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (19 Oktober 2017)

Nimmt man es genau, dann muss der N voreilend zugeschalten und nacheilend weggeschalten werden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Fabpicard (19 Oktober 2017)

Dafür bietet Eaton beispielsweise 2 Versionen der 4-Poligen Hauptschalter an. Eine einfach nur mit 4P für 690VAC gekennzeichnet und eine mit 3P+sidN... Auch wenn ich das Kürzel gerade nicht auflösen kann 

MfG Fabsi


----------

